# Just a few inches please!



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/7013507/

Bring it on!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's what she said!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;997791 said:


> That's what she said!


You never stop. :laughing:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have about 3 inches in my yard, but NOTHING stuck to the pavement. Oh well.


----------

